
Learn X in Y minutes - DodgyEggplant
http://learnxinyminutes.com/
======
Fannon
Thanks- this is really great! Each time I've learned a new language, I've
created a file / collection of files like this - as a personal summary and for
use as a cheatsheet. (Can recommend this definitely!)

But this is much more comprehensive.

